# 2006 21Rs Roof Question



## yeti008 (Oct 15, 2013)

I recently bought a 2006 Outback 21rs. My wife and I love it and have already used it several times this Fall. Upon bring it home from our last trip I decided to take a look at the roof and noticed that the roofing material where it meets the edges seems to be "bunching up" or coming unstuck from the roof is this normal and if not is there something I should do with it?


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

My 2008 21RS looked the same way. The roof is a sheet of rubber that is laid over the plywood roof and fastened/glued/caulked around the edges. Mine always looked a little puckered on the sides where it went under the rain gutter. As long as there are no cracks, splits or tears in it you should be good to go. Clean it a couple times a year and apply rubber roof protenctant. I use the Dicor brand purchased from Camping World. I bought a gallon of each and they are going to last for years because it doesn't take much to do the job.

Look for cracking sealant at all the roof penetrations. If you find cracks look to see if the sealant is still well attached of if it is coming off. The loose stuff can be removed with a putty knife. Just be careful not to snag the roof membrane with the putty knife corners. If is still well stuck then leave it. I clean the area with rubbing alcohol and apply new Dicor self leveling lap sealant also available from Camping World. A trick I like is to use a different color lap sealant than what came on the trailer. The sealant on my trailer was grey so I bought tubes of white sealant. That way I can always tell what was original and what I added. Apply lap sealant liberally anywhere you need it and smooth out with a putty knife if you want.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The loose edge is normal and typical. They did not want to stretch the rubber over the edge or the sharp edge of the plywood roof could cut into and through the roof membrane. It should be glued to about 1" from the edge then have a slight bubble of loose material that is then tucked under the rain gutter.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Agree with thefulminator. I used the self-leveling sealant this past month. I used mineral spirits to clean the sealant in the area of the "penetration/ suspect hole". Be careful not to get a lot on the rubber roof but it does a great job cleaning the old sealant. I did use rubbing alcohol also and then applied the new sealant. I am confident that the edges are water proof. I too noticed a couple of places on the roof that had "lifted". I pressed them back to the surface and could feel the sticky reattach. Good luck with your inspections.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

thefulminator said:


> My 2008 21RS looked the same way. The roof is a sheet of rubber that is laid over the plywood roof and fastened/glued/caulked around the edges. Mine always looked a little puckered on the sides where it went under the rain gutter. As long as there are no cracks, splits or tears in it you should be good to go. Clean it a couple times a year and apply rubber roof protenctant. I use the Dicor brand purchased from Camping World. I bought a gallon of each and they are going to last for years because it doesn't take much to do the job.
> 
> Look for cracking sealant at all the roof penetrations. If you find cracks look to see if the sealant is still well attached of if it is coming off. The loose stuff can be removed with a putty knife. Just be careful not to snag the roof membrane with the putty knife corners. If is still well stuck then leave it. I clean the area with rubbing alcohol and apply *new Dicor self leveling lap sealant* also available from Camping World. A trick I like is to use a different color lap sealant than what came on the trailer. The sealant on my trailer was grey so I bought tubes of white sealant. That way I can always tell what was original and what I added. Apply lap sealant liberally anywhere you need it and smooth out with a putty knife if you want.


Is that the same thing as Dicor caulk coming in a tube?


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tangooutback said:


> My 2008 21RS looked the same way. The roof is a sheet of rubber that is laid over the plywood roof and fastened/glued/caulked around the edges. Mine always looked a little puckered on the sides where it went under the rain gutter. As long as there are no cracks, splits or tears in it you should be good to go. Clean it a couple times a year and apply rubber roof protenctant. I use the Dicor brand purchased from Camping World. I bought a gallon of each and they are going to last for years because it doesn't take much to do the job.
> 
> Look for cracking sealant at all the roof penetrations. If you find cracks look to see if the sealant is still well attached of if it is coming off. The loose stuff can be removed with a putty knife. Just be careful not to snag the roof membrane with the putty knife corners. If is still well stuck then leave it. I clean the area with rubbing alcohol and apply *new Dicor self leveling lap sealant* also available from Camping World. A trick I like is to use a different color lap sealant than what came on the trailer. The sealant on my trailer was grey so I bought tubes of white sealant. That way I can always tell what was original and what I added. Apply lap sealant liberally anywhere you need it and smooth out with a putty knife if you want.


Is that the same thing as Dicor caulk coming in a tube?
[/quote]

It does come in a tube but you have to make sure it is the Self Leveling kind for the roof. They also make other products so read the labels.


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

This is the self-leveling lap sealant normally used for roof edges, seams and "semi-level-to-roof" protrusions like the fridge vent, fan housing, sky lights, etc...

This is the non leveling lap sealant, similar looking to caulk, and is usually used for those roof protrusions that are not close to being level with the roof. ie, TV antenna, ect..


----------



## SirCIII (Feb 18, 2016)

I however have this and this on the docket for this year... going to use it everywhere on the roof. After a thorough general roof cleaning, inspection of lap sealant, and application of this of course.


----------

